# LG Flatron W2363D Kaufen oder nicht?



## ~3χT@~ (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo. 
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe ne Frage.
Bei Zack Zack wird gerade Der LG Flatron W2363D*für 240Euro angeboten,65euro billiger als anderswo.Meine Frage:Lohnt es sich noch den zu kaufen.Wie gut ist er im 3D betrieb,Inputlag,usw
thx*


----------



## Jiggy (23. März 2011)

Ich stehe auch kurz vor dem Kauf des LG W2363D, in anderen Threads wurde behauptet, dass die 120HZ nur im 3d Modus bzw. auf niedrigeren Auflösungen vorhanden sind. Ist an der These was dran?


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

@ Jiggy

Falsch! Die 120Hz funktionieren auch ohne 3D-Modus. Auch das mit der Auflösung ist falsch. Man spürt die 120Hz halt nur wenn man dreistellige FPS hat. 

Hier ein Monitortest von Prad.de

PRAD | Testbericht LG Flatron W2363D


----------



## Jiggy (23. März 2011)

ok klingt gut, kannst du den monitor zum zocken empfehlen?


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Naja, da würde ich eher den BenQ XL2410T empfehlen. Der ist im Moment der beste Monitor in dem Bereich. 
Und er ist jeden € wert.


----------



## x-up (23. März 2011)

Jiggy schrieb:


> ok klingt gut, kannst du den monitor zum zocken empfehlen?



Ist halt ein 120 Hz Monitor aber kein Led, der BenQ ist auch Led.

Den Preis find ich persönlich super !


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

> Den Preis find ich persönlich super !


Der Preis ist auch ok. Aber er hat halt schon seine Schwächen. Der Test von Prad.de beleuchtet die ganz gut, finde ich.


----------



## x-up (23. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Der Preis ist auch ok. Aber er hat halt schon seine Schwächen. Der Test von Prad.de beleuchtet die ganz gut, finde ich.


 
Für's Spielen ist er geeignet - das war die Frage des TE, dass er Schwächen hat, ist bei dem Preis aber OK. und 120 Hz hat er auch. 

Ich persönlich würde auf ein LED Monitor gehen, da es den Mehrpreis rechtfertigt.


----------



## Jiggy (23. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Aber er hat halt schon seine Schwächen. Der Test von Prad.de beleuchtet die ganz gut, finde ich.


Hmm sie kritisieren eigentlich nur die Interpolation und die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, womit ich leben könnte... Welcher Punkt ist es für dich der dir vom LG abrät, weil ich finde 150 Euro aufpreiß zum benq ist schon einiges...


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Jiggy schrieb:


> Hmm sie kritisieren eigentlich nur die Interpolation und die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, womit ich leben könnte... Welcher Punkt ist es für dich der dir vom LG abrät, weil ich finde 150 Euro aufpreiß zum benq ist schon einiges...


 
Mir passt da das Gesamtbild nicht. Lieber zahl ich etwas mehr, und bin dann auch zufrieden damit.

Ich zitiere mal:



> Die Graustufendarstellung ist noch stimmig, aber die Wiedergabe der hellsten Farbtöne ist erst befriedigend, nachdem die Kontrasteinstellung verringert wurde. Schmale Lichthöfe an den Bildrändern und die ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung sind weitere Schwachstellen.





> Enttäuschend ist allerdings die starke Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, das können heute auch viele TN-Panels besser.





> Selbst in der nativen Auflösung von 1.920 x 1.080 sind magere Buchstaben von Farbkränzen umgeben, und fette Zeichen wirken oft klotzig und zugelaufen.





> Das Panel ist allerdings nicht optimal gewählt: die starke Blickwinkelabhängigkeit und die betulichen Reaktionszeiten beeinträchtigen den 3D-Genuss.





> Enttäuschend fällt nicht zuletzt auch der Standfuß aus. An Verstellbarkeit bietet er nur die Neigung nach hinten und ein wenig nach vorne - das war's schon mit der Ergonomie. Ein schwankendes Display und dünnes Plastik hinterlassen den Eindruck einer billigen Konstruktion.




Da zahl ich gerne mehr für den BenQ! Der LG ist einfach nicht mein Fall. Bei Monitoren bin ich extrem wählerisch!


----------



## Jiggy (23. März 2011)

hast mich überzeugt, werde ich wohl tiefer in die tasche greifen und mir den benq schnappen


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Jiggy schrieb:


> hast mich überzeugt, werde ich wohl tiefer in die tasche greifen und mir den benq schnappen


 
Glaub mir.. Die Entscheidung wirst du nicht bereuen!


----------

